# Edmonton Fraudster



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you've been taken by a fake e-transfer, they might have your guy. Edmonton police worry alleged 'serial' e-transfer fraudster has more victims


----------



## mtlpg (Nov 19, 2020)

keto said:


> If you've been taken by a fake e-transfer, they might have your guy. Edmonton police worry alleged 'serial' e-transfer fraudster has more victims


What a scumbag. I hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Before all the conspiracy theorists chime in about e-transfers not being secure, this guy created a fake email and showed it to the victims. If they checked their bank balance they would not have got taken. It is the functional equivalent of someone saying they left the money under a rock in your back yard, and showing you a picture of a rock with money under it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Before all the conspiracy theorists chime in about e-transfers not being secure, this guy created a fake email and showed it to the victims. If they checked their bank balance they would not have got taken. It is the functional equivalent of someone saying they left the money under a rock in your back yard, and showing you a picture of a rock with money under it.


Yup. Headline should read “Dumb Guy Steals Shit From Even Dumber People”.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

from the article:

" Police are reminding online sellers to check that e-transfers have indeed been deposited into their bank account prior to turning over any property to a buyer. "

Really? 
FFS.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> from the article:
> 
> " Police are reminding online sellers to check that e-transfers have indeed been deposited into their bank account prior to turning over any property to a buyer. "
> 
> ...


We had ongoing discussion on this as recently as yesterday, members sometimes letting people walk away with (stuff) before confirmation comes thru.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

the people being taken here _almost _deserve it IMO


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

It's taking advantage of people's good nature and ultimately a complete violation of their trust. I don't think blaming the victims, as some seem to be doing here, is warranted. When people get taken while acting primarily out of greed, that's one thing, but these folks were simply too trustworthy. One thing's for sure though, the culprit is a real POS.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

terminalvertigo said:


> the people being taken here _almost _deserve it IMO


You’re kidding, right? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> You’re kidding, right? 🤦‍♂️


honestly, maybe a bit?

While obviously the scammer is a POS, we cannot keep pushing personal responsibility to the outer edges... these people were not paying attention, and paid a price for it. Same as if someone gives you fake money at a kijiji meetup, and you just take the cash and stuff it in your pocket.. if you don't "confirm" the funds, that's inevitably on you!

I've sat frozen in a car for 45 minutes in the middle of January in Winnipeg, waiting for an EMT to clear so buddy could have his Centura. that was $300 I didn't need to wait for, my life did not depend on that money.
I could have trusted him, and the EMT eventually showed up.

I've also trusted people i dint know and left before the money hit my account... so far so good..

but thats my risk to take.

For the centura, had I left and the money never came?... I'd be more mad at myself for not double checking, than him running a 2-bit scam and me being gullible enough to fall for it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If I meet a stranger in a parking lot, he shows me a screen grab and says “here, I paid you” and I hand him my guitar and say “have a nice day”...

You have my permission to call me an idiot and say it was my fault. Because I’d be an idiot and it’s my fault if I fall for that shit.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

terminalvertigo said:


> While obviously the scammer is a POS, we cannot keep pushing personal responsibility to the outer edges... these people were not paying attention, and paid a price for it.


^^^^^ Yup. +1


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I initially started into this thread thinking it was about a good kijiji deal on a Fraudcaster in Edmington.

Fender needs to issue a 70th Anniversary Fraudcaster.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

If you think it sucks when a complete internet stranger you've never met rips you off...wait until someone who is a "good friend" burns you bad. Grrrr!!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Save some time and assume that anyone in Edmonton will stab you in the face for $11.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Save some time and assume that anyone in Edmonton will stab you in the face for $11.


3 for $20


----------

